# My toddler won't poop and keeps throwing up! Help!



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

Hi! My son is almost 18 months old and this started about 2 weeks ago. Let me start by saying he has NEVER had any food issues, reflux issues, sleep issues, digestive issues. Never. He nurses, eats well, sleeps through the night and poops every day. Well, he did. He's not pooping anymore. Now he's pooping every 3rd day or so but only with the help of a stool softner. His poop has shown some serious mucous. He keeps throwing up. Not violently but still quite a bit. Not all the time. Just every few days or so and he's very restless at night. He used to sleep all night but now he's up for 2 hrs around 2-4am just whining and being restless. He's also very tempermental, more so than usually. Even for teething. I know the mucous in poop is a food related issue but his diet hasn't changed and neither has mine. Unless he found something and ate it. I'm not sure. Any ideas? I'm calling the doctor tomorrow because I'm afraid he might be losing weight. He still nurses quite a bit and has tons of energy, but very moody.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Can I suggest Cod Liver Oil, to help lube up the system. And L.Reuteri perhaps.

There is a homeopathic remedy for vomiting that you could pick up.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

First off, you can develop food allergies and sensitivities at ANY time, for adults it's under stress, for children the allergies can just arrive with development.

Something is irritating his bowels, obviously. Did he have ANY mucous before the constipation started? Were the first few impacted BMovements free of mucous or with it? I ask b/c it may show whether or not the irritated bowel is causing the impaction or vice versa.

Second, try some daily measures to get the BM out of your child. We can set up a pattern of Impaction/Evacuation and there are a few things we always think are going to help but often make it worse.

An irritated, impacted bowel should NOT have too much fiber bulk added to it. Our healthy instincts tell us to add things like whole grains, seeds, high fiber foods. Try instead flax seed oil, probiotics that are designed for intestinal health (I like Intestinal DF, but when my son was tiny we used Jarro-Dopholis), and PEAR JUICE!! If you're not already using a good, 100% pear juice (not the Gerber ones, try Knudsen or Nana Mae's, they have the good syrupy natural stuff that greases up those intestines), start using once a day, 4-6 oz. If that doesn't do it, try it twice a day. The only juice you should be giving him is pear juice, prune (tho I personally don't htink it works as well, plus my DS hates it), or apricot nectar. Each kid will react differently. Again, look for 100% apricot nectar, not apricot JUICE. These juices have sugars in them that actually absorb water to help them through the digestive tract. Unlike fiberous foods, the juices already have the water in them, whereas whole grains take the water from his system.

Once you've got this cycle of impaction/evacuation cleared up, I'd get your child tested for food allergies and parasites both. If you want to go western medicine, make sure to ask for a complete BLOOD work up for food allergies, including teh anti-gliadin (gluten) antibodies. If you want to go more Eastern medicine, people think that's great too. I haven't tried it.

I had the most constipated boy in teh world, my pediatrician is so good at not prescribing medicine, she told me the pear juice trick and it has SAVED us. Now my son has pear juice once a day and also a few ounces of OJ diluted. Other than that he just drinks water.

And, most importantly, make sure he's sipping water alllll the time.

I'm like the impacted poo expert. How weird. Oh, and put some nice KY jelly on his bottom when you think he's going ot have a BM. It will help him a lot.

I'm sorry this happened to you. Once you get the impaction cleared up, then it's time to watch for the behavioral changes. Being constipated will cause some major behavioral problems. Don't worry too much yet. COnstipation makes them hold back from pooing, so once he has a few painless ones, he'll be less likely to hold back, and that will break that cycle.

Joanna


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RolliePollie* 
Hi! My son is almost 18 months old and this started about 2 weeks ago. Let me start by saying he has NEVER had any food issues, reflux issues, sleep issues, digestive issues. Never. He nurses, eats well, sleeps through the night and poops every day. Well, he did. He's not pooping anymore. Now he's pooping every 3rd day or so but only with the help of a stool softner. His poop has shown some serious mucous. He keeps throwing up. Not violently but still quite a bit. Not all the time. Just every few days or so and he's very restless at night. He used to sleep all night but now he's up for 2 hrs around 2-4am just whining and being restless. He's also very tempermental, more so than usually. Even for teething. I know the mucous in poop is a food related issue but his diet hasn't changed and neither has mine. Unless he found something and ate it. I'm not sure. Any ideas? I'm calling the doctor tomorrow because I'm afraid he might be losing weight. He still nurses quite a bit and has tons of energy, but very moody.


When you call the doctor, before s/he prescribes anything, shee if they think you should try Miralax. It's gentler thanlots of stool softeners and has no stimulants. If he has a BLOCKAGE, then you may need something serious, but try to avoid.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

To support what the previous poster said:

My friend's son has this going on for months - doc kept brushing her off - he started losing weight and getting very sickly - she was very worried it was cancer. She kept pushing and pushing and finally it was determined he can't have any gluten. They removed it from his diet and it was night and day.

Obviously, that would be the extreme case but something to keep in mind if this doesn't clear up!


----------

